# B7100 leaking fuel pretty fast



## 725franky (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, I have a Kubota B7100 that is leaking fuel out of the top of the injection pump... Actually, there are three lines that come out the top of the pump and it seems to be leaking from between the fittings that the lines are connected to and the pump itself. Any suggestions?

It seems that this problem just started and they aren't loose. I tried tightening them today and they are quite tight.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea at all about the leaking, but wanted to welcome you here.


----------



## 725franky (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.


I think I may have figured out whats leaking. There is an o-ring on the fitting / valve that is on top of the injection pump & that's what I think is leaking. No I just have to figure out where to get the o-rings.


----------



## sparkyz68 (Jun 7, 2010)

*O-Ring*

Just make sure the o-ring you get is approved for use with fuel. If it is not, the fuel will disintegrate the o-ring.


----------



## L185driver (May 24, 2018)

Your problem does not tell me if the leak is at line connection, or the pump housing.
The pressure from pump is quite high, the housing could have fatigued, at the metal granular level


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That thread is over 8 yrs old.. he probably has it fixed by now?? lol


----------

